# 96 maxima SE



## maximafiend75 (Aug 22, 2007)

This may sound dumb but I need to buy new axles for 96 MAX SE and cant tell if I have limited slip differential or not can any one help!!!! I aslo need the radio bezel if any one has one in black


----------

